# Olivewood



## Pete W (29 Mar 2004)

Twas suggested I might cross-post this from the general forum so here goes...

Anyone ever worked with olivewood? 

One of my goals in woodworking is to make boxes, and since the workshop is now coming (s-l-o-w-l-y) together, I'm starting to think about materials. Browsing the Craft Supplies catalogue last night I was struck by how beautiful their olivewood sample was. 

A bit of rummaging on the internet reveals that olive seems to be in short supply and not generally in boards. However, Craft Supplies have some turning blanks and squares that seem to be a reasonable size for box-making (after re-sawing). 

One catch might be that they are only "part-seasoned". I assume it would be possible to get them down to a reasonable moisture content but would appreciate any advice from those with more experience.


----------



## trevtheturner (30 Mar 2004)

Hi, Pete,

I have obtained Spanish olivewood from Ockenden Timber at Churchstoke in Shropshire:

http://www.ockendentimber.co.uk

They have some in stock at the moment - 6"x6" squares shown on their site, but they may have larger, perhaps even some boards - might be worth a phone call.

I have bought good stock from them in the past, visiting their yard/shop, and they have a wide range of good timber boards, waney-edge or machined to order and are reliable on its state, i.e. air dried, kiln dried, part dried. They do mail order but I haven't used that service.

The 'phone call might be well worthwhile - seeing as you are so keen to get started on turning :wink: :roll: 

Trev.


----------



## Pete W (30 Mar 2004)

Thanks Trev, I'll look into it. Shame they're on the other side of the country from me, but mail order is always a welcome option.

What is it with you turners. Downright evangelical you are .


----------



## Cutting Crew (30 Mar 2004)

Hi Pete,

Olivewood comes into the UK from different countries, some wood is more stable than others, I save notes on problem woods and when I remember where I've put them 'for safe keeping' I'll let you know the olivewoods that I've had problems with.

As with Trev, I have only used olivewood blocks upto about 9" x 3" and have never seen boards offered for sale, but I have used Ockenden's mail order service and have been pleased with the results and their service every time.

A word of warning though about buying 'Part Seasoned' timber, your idea of part seasoned and the suppliers may be wildly different.

CC


----------



## Pete W (30 Mar 2004)

Cutting Crew":3bkapg5w said:


> A word of warning though about buying 'Part Seasoned' timber, your idea of part seasoned and the suppliers may be wildly different.



Thanks, but I am a complete novice and what woodworking I've done to date has been exclusively with PAR softwood from the likes of B&Q. So my idea of part-seasoned is no more than "somewhere between wet and dry" .

I think the important issue would be how easily I could get it to a workable state. It's quite expensive and I'd hate to have it split or otherwise render itself unusable in the hands of an ignoramus like me.


----------

